# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  FAIC Exhibit Techniques Online Webinar

## Jamie Hascall

Hi All,

I have been asked by the Foundation of the American Institute for Conservation to put together a webinar course on exhibit techniques for their Connecting to Collections Care Online Community. https://www.connectingtocollections.org . The course is intended to provide information about the exhibit process to small museums that do not have access to specialized personnel, whether geographically or financially. The information provided is intended to be based in the appropriate care of collections from a conservation point of view, while being practical and usable in the widest range of settings.


The course will consist of five modules ranging from initial planning to art handling to installation to lighting. I will be presenting the segment on Installation of 3D objects with discussion of stabilization methods and some basic mountmaking. I’m looking for other members of our profession to share their experience and knowledge in other parts of the process. Please take a look at the attached outline and see if there is a subject you would be interested in working on. This is a purely preliminary proposal and I’m open to suggestions regarding the specific areas of presentation.


We are aiming for an actual course presentation sometime in October. The expectation is for a narrated Powerpoint style presentation that is about 45 minutes long, with a Q&A period afterwards for an equivalent time. The presentations will then be archived on their website and available for future viewing as part of the information library they continue to develop. The compensation has been set at $400 per module.


Please take a look at the attached outline and get in touch with me if you are interested in participating. I hope this may also lead to discussion amongst our group regarding best practices in the field of exhibit production.


Thanks,
Jamie

Jamie Hascall
Craftsman, Trainer, Consultant
Mountmakingfocus.com
jamie@mountmakingfocus.com
Seattle, WA
206-954-4141

*Introduction to Exhibit Techniques Webinar*

This course is intended to give a grounding in safe and effective exhibit production techniques. The course will consist of five units, each teaching a different aspect of the stages of building an exhibit.

Exhibit planning for collections safety:
o   Materials
o   Environment
o   Logistics and planning for optimum safety and efficiency

Art Handling:
o   Safe handling and movement of art/artifacts

2D object installation
o   Rigging flat work
o   Hanging hardware
o   Placement and layout
o   Installation

3D object installation
o   Site preparation
o   Stabilization-Mounts and other techniques

Lighting
o   Types of lighting
o   Lighting to best effect
o   Moderation of light intensity

----------

